

Ask HN: Where can I get good powerpoint/keynote templates? - marcamillion

Say you are pitching your startup to anyone (investors, partners, Y Combinator audience, etc.) where is the first place you go to get nice templates for your presentation. Yes, I know you should customize it - and if you have access to a graphics person that would be awesome, but what if you don't? - but where do you start?<p>I am talking about Wufoo &#38; 37 Signals quality presentations - http://www.flickr.com/photos/wufoo/2985775820/  &#38; http://37signals.com/svn/posts/981-the-secret-to-making-money-online  respectively.<p>Also, what are some tips for other sites where you get good photos/font ideas/any other ideas that go into making a presentation good...not bland and lame.<p>Also, it seems that everybody sticks to Guy Kawasaki's rule of 10/20/30 - http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2005/12/the_102030_rule.html<p>Feel free to add as many tips and links as you would like, that can help everyone make better presentations.<p>Oh and by the way, I know that presentation zen is a good resource - http://www.presentationzen.com/ - but they don't typically have templates and other downloadable stuff (or that I can find anyway...if you have contrary info please provide links).<p>Thanks :)
======
nailer
> Also, what are some tips for other sites where you get good photos/font
> ideas/any other ideas that go into making a presentation good...not bland
> and lame.

I spoke to a team of lawyers about how software was made recently - explaining
source code, libraries, binaries, etc.

Since my story was linear, I use the slides as a window on a larger process.

Eg, a single line went through the whole presentation, sometimes going right,
sometimes up, occasionally down or left. The current slide simply followed the
line to determine where to go next.

------
maheshs
According to presentationzen this is first mistake people make during making a
presentation. \- Create story \- Be story teller \- Use slides to support you
story

------
fara
don't you need a graphic designer for your startup anyway? or are you planning
to use a template for your logo and your site?

